# Kaufberatung Notebook, Schwerpunkt Display



## Sempervivum (7. November 2019)

Liebe Hardwarespezialisten, ich denke daran, ein neues Notebook zu kaufen und hatte mich eigentlich schon für ein Modell entschieden (HP 250 G7). Dann las ich jedoch in den Rezensionen, dass die Darstellung des Display stark vom Blickwinkel abhängig ist. Das ist für mich ein no-go weil ein wichtiger Einsatz das Ansehen und Zeigen von Fotos sein wird. Ich war ganz naiv davon ausgegangen, dass ein blickwinkel-unabhängiges Display, ich glaube, das heißt IPS, heute Standard ist, aber offenbar nicht.
Die Frage ist jetzt, welche Modelle da in Frage kommen. Das Display ist ganz wichtig, Anforderungen an Prozessorleistung weniger, SSD mindestens für das System sollte sein, scheint aber Standard zu sein.
Für entsprechende Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.
Beste Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Technipion (8. November 2019)

Hey,
es ist natürlich schwer einzuschätzen welches Display sich gut eignet, wenn man nicht alle Laptops selbst getestet hat (und wer hat schon 200 Laptops zu Hause?).

Ich habe mich dann allerdings an eine Seite namens notebookcheck.com erinnert. Und tada, die haben eine Kaufberatung, bei der man nach persönlichen Vorlieben filtern kann. Ich habe hier mal nach Bildschirm-Bewertungen gefiltert, das war das Ergebnis: Notebook Kaufberatung

Vielleicht stöberst du einfach mal ein wenig auf der Seite. Die werden bei einem dieser Modell bestimmt die hervorragende Blickwinkelstabilität gelobt haben...

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (8. November 2019)

Danke für die Antwort und den Link. Ich habe inzwischen weiter nachgeforscht und es hat sich bestätigt, dass die blickwinkelunabhängigen Displays vom Typ IPS sind. Ich hatte das 
HP Pavilion (15,6 Zoll / Full HD IPS) Laptop (Intel Core i5-8265U, 8GB DDR4, 512GB SSD, Nvidia GeForce MX130 2GB DDR5, Windows 10 Home) silber 15-cs2026ng
in die engere Wahl gezogen. Bei notebookcheck.com findet man dazu auch einen Test und das Ergebnis sieht ganz OK aus. Kein Highend-Gerät, aber das Display scheint OK zu sein, wenn auch nicht mit überragender Helligkeit. Wenn sich dabei keine KO-Kriterien ergeben, werde ich mich wohl dafür entscheiden.
Beste Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Technipion (8. November 2019)

Ja, wie gesagt es ist natürlich unmöglich vorher genau Bescheid zu wissen, ohne das Gerät in der Hand zu haben. Grundsätzlich stimmt es natürlich, dass IPS (In-Plane Switching) sehr viel größere Blickwinkel erlaubt als klassische Displays. Allerdings gibt es natürlich auch Unterschiede in der Fertigungsqualität. Wahrscheinlich schwankt die Güte des Displays sogar zwischen einzelnen Geräten der gleichen Baureihe. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle deshalb auf mein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht berufen. Also wenn du das Pavilion ausgesucht hast, lass es dir zuschicken, und im Zweifel halt wieder zurückgehen.
Alternativ bietet es sich natürlich auch an, einfach mal beim großen M oder dem Planet mit den Ringen vorbeizuschauen und sich die Displays aus nächster Nähe anzuschauen 

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (8. November 2019)

Ich würde bei Amazon kaufen, da ist die Rückgabe kein Problem, wenn es mir absolut nicht zusagt. Bei den Märkten werde ich sicher auch vorher vorbei schauen, was man sich ansehen kann.


----------



## DerTrojaner (18. Dezember 2019)

Guck mal bei Notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Sempervivum (18. Dezember 2019)

Schau mal auf das Datum, der Kauf ist längst erledigt.


----------

